# jasmine rice issue



## negolien (Aug 3, 2022)

Hey All,

  So I made some jasmine rice in my new ninja :<). No issues with the ninja or anything but the rice is the problem. I usually just use minute rice but safeway sent me regular bagged jasmine instead. The issue I had was it was super sticky. I made two batches the first only rinsed the second batch I soaked in cold water twice. I soaked for 30 mins and rinsed I did this twice then rinsed in a strainer. Is it just the way it is or am I doin something wrong. The minute rice is not sticky at all and the grains are separated pretty nicely the bagged rice was not at all the same. I did 4 cups of water 2 cups of rice for 2 mins and did a 10 minute natural release.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 3, 2022)

Jasmine rice is one of the "sticky" rice varieties one finds at Thai restaurants.
Not familiar with Ninja cooker, but assume it is a pressure cooker from your release comment.
I rinse my rice in warm water about 6 times until the water comes clear.  I simply use a covered pan and boil/steam the rice until done. Takes about 20 minutes


----------



## negolien (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah, I used cold water guess I didn't get all the starch out :<). Thanks yes was a pressure cooker.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2022)

That is perfectly normal for Jasmine and actually desired.
It's supposed to be sticky rice, easier to eat with chopsticks.
Jasmine rice is normally a 1:1 ratio of rice:water, that may vary sometimes according to the rice, cooking method and time, but not more than 1:1.2.


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 4, 2022)

I love the taste and texture of jasmine rice, and it's the only one I buy other than when required for specific use. Basmati comes in a distant second.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2022)

When it comes to rice, there's a wide variety in my pantry.
Minute rice, yep it's in there, my wife uses it extensively.
Jasmine gets bought by the 15-20lb bag.
Then there's a few pounds each of Basmati and Arborio that are always stocked.
And if I want to make a superb Risotto for guests, there is a bag of Carnaroli hidden away.
Then there are wild rice blends, I love those too.

Rice, 1.4 billion Chinese can't be wrong!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 4, 2022)

Rinsing the rice until no cloudy water comes out of the strainer is key but also the addition of oil in the form of olive oil or butter first and let it fry a bit first before adding water to cook is another good step to not so sticky rice. Fry just long enough to let the rice absorb some of the fat/oil then an water and cook. This helps.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 4, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> and Arborio that are always stocked.


We really like the Arborio rice for most Spanish dishes, it’s always available and works very well.


----------



## negolien (Aug 4, 2022)

Thanks, yeah I usually go instant jasmine rice. That rice was nowhere near what the instant jasmine was. This was glue stick sticky and clumpy almost like rice pudding. I got another bag so I will experiment with it rather than throw it away LOL. Someone suggested a cap full of rice wine vinegar also.


----------



## MadMax281 (Aug 4, 2022)

I just put 3 cups water, 2 tbsp butter, pinch or two of kosher salt in a good 3 qt sauce pan. Bring to boil, then put 2 cups jasmine rice. Stir around and bring back to boil. When boiling cover with a tight lid. Move heat to simmer and 20 minutes later you'll have perfect jasmine rice every time. Do not remove lid during the 20 minutes. I have never rinsed my rice. Give it a go.


----------



## negolien (Aug 5, 2022)

Guess I will experiment with the bag I have but I prefer the instant lol soooo much easier.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 5, 2022)

I've only done basmati but the results were WAY better than instant rice.  So much better I practically despise instant now.  Rinse until clear and proceed.   20m later you have takeout grade rice with the slight bad breath aroma LOL.  I say ditch the jasmine and try basmati.


----------



## negolien (Aug 5, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I've only done basmati but the results were WAY better than instant rice.  So much better I practically despise instant now.  Rinse until clear and proceed.   20m later you have takeout grade rice with the slight bad breath aroma LOL.  I say ditch the jasmine and try basmati.


you rinse in hot water?


----------



## ej0rge (Aug 10, 2022)

golly, I just measure jasmine using the cup that came with the rice cooker, rinse 3-5 times in cold water, fill the water to just over the line for the number of cups in the rice cooker pot (because jasmine needs a little more), add a little salt and maybe a pat of butter, and switch the machine to "on"


----------



## negolien (Aug 11, 2022)

yeah, I haven't done it on the stove yet. Maybe it was just too long for the pressure cooker... maybe I will do a forced release next time to see how done it is after cook instead of waiting 10 mins and it doin a natural release /shrug. I still got a bag in the cabinet. I will probably screw with it some more. My jasmine instant rice isn't sticky like that so /shrug I mean it was like glue lol.


----------

